# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Quiz] Qui se cache ?

## lper

Bonjour,

je vous propose ce petit jeu consistant  retrouver quel profil de DVP se cache derrire chacun de ces termes (par ordre de difficult) :

1 r0te
2 Lignethe
3 Amstrad
4 pcko
5 Pyren
6 elledarkness
7 Noyade

Le premier qui trouve pourra ainsi proposer sa liste !

----------


## CheryBen

Dur dur, il faut vraiment connaitre la personne, une recherche sur ces mots ne donne pas grand chose...

Il y en a un qui me donne une ide de rubrique mais cela reste vague...je fais quand mme une proposition : Manutention ?

ps : il y a quand mme 244 919 membres, a fait pas un bon petit paquet

----------


## sylvain.cool

Juste quelques indices :
- Ce sont des noms que tu as invents?
- Ca peut-tre des illustres inconnus du forum ou des gens qui postent souvent?

1- r0d
7- drowning

les autres je sais pas... je cherche

----------


## lper

Oups, je pensais pas que ce serait aussi dur... :8O: 
Ce sont des habitus en tout cas de la Taverne... :;): Mais pas de manutention !
Le premier, je le connais sur les discussions politiques, tout comme le 4me...

----------


## lper

Le 1er est trouv par Sylvain  ::king::

----------


## CheryBen

J'en ai trouv un! enfin je crois...

4 - pcko = ucfoutu

----------


## sylvain.cool

> J'en ai trouv un! enfin je crois...
> 
> 4 - pcko = ucfoutu


put..., ca fait 15 fois que je tombe dessus et j'ai mme pas fait le rapprochement! Je suis trop nul, je peux arrter de suite.

----------


## lola06

Salut,

2 Lignethe --> LineLe
5 Pyren --> Pyrene

J'espre que j'en ai trouv un quand mme ???

----------


## lper

Yes, le 4 trouv par CheryBen !

----------


## lper

Le 2 trouv par lola06 ! (le 5 est faux)...

----------


## sylvain.cool

Je crois que j'en ai un!

3-Commodore (Psychopathe)

Il reste les 3 plus durs... si j'ai juste.

----------


## lper

Juste pour le 3, Sylvain est donc en tte !
Je donnerai des indices demain si vraiment vous trouvez pas...  :;):

----------


## lola06

J'en ai trouve un (enfin je crois) :
7 Noyade --> deadpool

----------


## Invit

Roh lala ! Ca m'aura au moins aid  comprendre le pseudo du 4 !

----------


## lper

Bravo lola06 pour la 7, c'tait trs tordu !!  ::D:

----------


## goldkey

J'ai peut tre une ide pour le 5  ::): 

Pyren -> Alp

----------


## lper

Dcidment vous tes trop forts, bravo goldkey pour la 5 ! plus qu'une !  ::D:

----------


## goldkey

Trop facile la dernire  ::mouarf3:: 

elledarkness -> illight

----------


## lper

Oui, exact pour la dernire !!! 
 ::lahola::  Bravo  tous   ::lahola:: 

Donc goldkey, lola06 ou sylvain, vous avez la priorit pour nous donner une nouvelle liste !   :8-): 
(vous tes tous les 3 galit...)

----------


## goldkey

> Oui, exact pour la dernire !!! 
>  Bravo  tous  
> 
> Donc goldkey, lola06 ou sylvain, vous avez la priorit pour nous donner une nouvelle liste !


Je cde ma place car c'est pas tout de jouer, mais le boulot avant tout  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

Heu... pas trop d'ide. Surtout que tu as dj utilis les principaux acteurs de la taverne.

Donc si quelqu'un a une liste qu'il n'attende pas qu'on (enfin je parle pour moi) en fasse une, qu'il la poste.

----------


## lola06

Bon puisque personne se lance, je vais essayer :

1- alone
2- renne
3- poivre
4- java
5- Berserk
6- cthulhu
7- Binary MPEG

Ce ne sont pas des personnes que je connais mais c'est vrai que j'ai l'impression que leurs pseudos apparaissent souvent.

P.S : si c'est trop dur (ou trop simple) ayez piti de moi...  ::hola::

----------


## lper

C'est sympa de continuer ! ::D: 
je dirais Chtulus pour la 6 ?

----------


## lola06

Oui c'est a...

----------


## sylvain.cool

Allez, je tente, mais je suis pas vraiment pas sur.
4-publicStaticVoidMain

----------


## lola06

C'est exactement a pour le 4, bravo !!!

----------


## BornBanane

le 7 -> BiM

----------


## zeavan

> Roh lala ! Ca m'aura au moins aid  comprendre le pseudo du 4 !


moi j'ai toujours pas compris.  ::cry::

----------


## lper

> moi j'ai toujours pas compris.


ucfoutu : unit centrale foutue --> pc ko !

----------


## lola06

Dsole pour le temps de rponse, @francoisIT c'est bien a le 7...

----------


## sylvain.cool

1-copain ???
3-pepper18 ???

----------


## lola06

@sylvain.cool : le 3 c'est bien a, mais pas le 1.
Bon peut tre que le 1 n'est pas trs connu mais moi je l'ai dj vu quelque fois...

----------


## sylvain.cool

5-zodd

----------


## lola06

C'est a 5..
C'est trop dur ce que j'ai demand ? 
J'ai peut tre un esprit trop tordu ?  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

non lola, t'a pas un esprit trop tordu, tu a exactement celui qu'il faut pour poster dans la taverne

sinon, pour les numro qui restent, je sche, ca fais tellement longtemps que j'tais pas venu ici !

----------


## golliat

1 LooserBoy?

(sorry pour la couleur)

----------


## lola06

Bon petit rcapitulatif, a vitera de faire des aller-retour entre les 2 pages (qui a dit que les informaticiens taient des fainants ?)

*Pas trouvs :* Allez plus que 2 !!!
1- alone
2- renne

*Trouvs :*
3- poivre : sylvain.cool
4- java : sylvain.cool
5- Berserk : sylvain.cool
6- cthulhu : lper
7- Binary MPEG : francoisIT

Pour l'instant sylvain.cool en tte...

----------


## lola06

Non ce n'est pas a pour le 1...
Par contre met ta rponse en blanc, pour ceux qui veulent trouver tout seul..

----------


## lper

inthedark pour la 1 ?

----------


## lola06

Toujours pas pour le 1...

Indice 1 :
il n'est pas forcement trs connu... Dsole...

Indice 2 :
son pseudo parle de lui mme, pas de trucs trs compliqus.

----------


## golliat

1 _solo?

----------


## jbrasselet

2-> chaval?

----------


## lola06

@golliat --> Bravo pour le 1, c'est bien a...

@jbrasselet --> ce n'est pas a...

----------


## Caro-Line

Je peux jouer ?
2 -> CaribouX

(dsole  lui si a n'est pas la bonne orthographe)

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Je peux jouer ?
> 2 -> CaribouX
> 
> (dsole  lui si a n'est pas la bonne orthographe)


Bien sur que tu peux jouer!

----------


## lola06

> Je peux jouer ?
> 2 -> CaribouX
> 
> (dsole  lui si a n'est pas la bonne orthographe)


Tu peux jouer, sans problme, d'autant plus que tu as trouv la solution : TheCaribouX

Maintenant sylvain.cool est en priorit car c'est le gagnant !!!

----------


## sylvain.cool

Allez, j'ai fait ma liste. Je sais pas si c'est dur ou facile... on verra.

1- silverlock
2- farce
3- newton48
4- david
5- chasseur de lune
6- lolee_monoboot 
7- pro57

J'attends vos propositions.

----------


## Aitone

6 - facile leeloo Multiboot

----------


## lper

1-goldkey !

----------


## sylvain.cool

> 6 - facile leeloo Multiboot


Ben oui!

----------


## Aitone

5- shadow moon

----------


## sylvain.cool

> 1-goldkey !


Ben oui aussi!

----------


## sylvain.cool

> 5- shadow moon


Et non!

----------


## Aitone

4- golliat 

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> 4- golliat


C'est a!

----------


## Aitone

7- newbie57 ?

----------


## lola06

Allez je tente :
3 - einstein84

----------


## sylvain.cool

> 7- newbie57 ?


Oui

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Allez je tente :
> 3 - einstein84


oui

----------


## sylvain.cool

Trouv :
1- lper
3- lola06
4- Adrien Artero
6- Adrien Artero
7- Adrien Artero

Il reste :
2- farce
5- chasseur de lune

C'tait trop facile... ou vous avez rien d'autre  faire!

----------


## golliat

2 joKED?

----------


## Aitone

5- sunchaser ?

----------


## sylvain.cool

> 2 joKED?


Oui, il n'en reste plus qu'un!

----------


## sylvain.cool

> 5- sunchaser ?


C'est a.

Ma liste a t trouv en moins d'1/2 heure !!!

C'tait beaucoup trop simple !

Adrien tu es le grand vainqueur. Donc poste une nouvelle liste ou demande  d'autre de le faire.

----------


## golliat

ca semble finit (cf plus haut) xD
GG A TOUS

----------


## Aitone

> Adrien tu es le grand vainqueur. Donc poste une nouvelle liste ou demande  d'autre de le faire.


 ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2:: 

mais je vais devoir me mettre au boulot quand mme  ::aie:: 

Je laisse golliat fare la liste suivante  ::king::

----------


## golliat

Voilou  ::): 
Dois y'en avoir des tordus ^^
1 quinoctium 
2 Herge 
3 word 
4 asgard 
5 RobotRadar
6 ancien 
7 tribord

----------


## johweb

> 2 Herge


J'ai cherch Tintin ou Milou, mais y'en a plein !!!
 ::?:

----------


## golliat

> J'ai cherch Tintin ou Milou, mais y'en a plein !!!


Arf :/

Javais pas pens  ca. bon bin on vas dire que tu as trouv  ::):  

J'avais pris tintin22 perso.

Rponses donnes :
1 ?
2 - johweb
3 ?
4 ?
5 ?
6 ?
7 ?

----------


## sylvain.cool

7- babord

----------


## Aitone

3 virgul ?

----------


## golliat

> 7- babord


Oui,  ::king:: 

Pour le 3 cest non

Rponses donnes :
1 ?
2 - johweb
3 ?
4 ?
5 ?
6 ?
7 - sylvain.cool

----------


## sylvain.cool

4- stargates ou Stargate SG1

----------


## golliat

> 4- stargates ou Stargate SG1


Non, mais cest en rapport  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

3 excelnoob ?

----------


## golliat

> 3 excelnoob ?


Non, il est un peu dur celui la. et cest en rapport avec word

----------


## Aitone

3- bugfactory  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

adrien si c'est la bonne rponse mdr

----------


## Caro-Line

> 3- bugfactory


 ::mouarf3:: 

4- _Mac_

----------


## Caro-Line

Aprs avoir chercher c'est quoi le mot 1 :
1 - shadowmoon

----------


## shadowmoon

> Aprs avoir chercher c'est quoi le mot 1


pourrais tu me dire en MP la signification de ce mot que je vois le rapport

----------


## Caro-Line

Je suis en forme (enfin je sais toujours pas si j'ai bon):
5-> GrandFather

@shadow => Wikipdia est ton ami  ::recherch:: 
(dsole c'est les toiles rouges a dteint  ::aie:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

Caro, mnt je vois le rapport. Par contre ca n'a rien  voir avec le pourquoi du choix de mon pseudo

----------


## golliat

1 quinoctium -> en francais ca donnerait la rponse ^^
2 Herge -> trouv
3 word 
4 asgard 
5 RobotRadar
6 ancien 
7 tribord -> trouv

Pour les autres vous n'avez pas trouv la bonne rponse.

----------


## shadowmoon

1 quinoxe grace  caro

----------


## golliat

> 1 quinoxe grace  caro


le vrai pseudo cest ekinox xD


Mais bien jou  :;): 

1 quinoctium -> trouv par shadowmoon et caro (tjs satisfaire les filles  ::roll:: ) 
2 Herge -> trouv par johweb
3 word 
4 asgard 
5 RobotRadar
6 ancien 
7 tribord -> trouv par sylvain.cool

----------


## Caro-Line

> 1 quinoxe grace  caro


Tu me donnes 1/2 point alors vu que j'ai tout faux ?  ::piou::

----------


## Aitone

3 +bsdocuments+
6- Le Pharaon

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

4- thor22

----------


## golliat

> 4- thor22


Good  ::): 

1 quinoctium -> trouv par shadowmoon et caro (tjs satisfaire les filles ) 
2 Herge -> trouv par johweb
3 word 
4 asgard -> trouv par Drizzt [Drone38]
5 RobotRadar
6 ancien 
7 tribord -> trouv par sylvain.cool


Adrien Artero non dsl  :;): 

Je vous donne un indice pour le troisieme, cest par rapport  l'extension  :8O: 
__________________

----------


## shadowmoon

3 DOC doc doc ? (je l'ai choisi car c'est celui avec le + de message)

----------


## golliat

> 3 DOC doc doc ? (je l'ai choisi car c'est celui avec le + de message)


En ralit cetait ddoc mais tant donn que il y a plusieurs doc  ::): 
Je t'accorde cette rponse.

shadowmoon En tte !

1 quinoctium -> trouv par shadowmoon et caro (tjs satisfaire les filles ) 
2 Herge -> trouv par johweb
3 word -> trouv par shadowmoon
4 asgard -> trouv par Drizzt [Drone38]
5 RobotRadar -> pensez  un manga trs connu
6 ancien 
7 tribord -> trouv par sylvain.cool

----------


## shadowmoon

merci, je vais essayer de trouver le 6  (sans indice) afin de vraiment mriter ma victoire, si quelqu'un a comme moi 2 bonnes rponses, je lui laisserais la 1re place car, en fait, pour l'instant, j'ai rien trouv par moi meme

Je propose donc  6 old_arnaud 5 spirou

----------


## magicbisous-nours

5 goldorak* ??

----------


## johweb

6->Le Vieux ?

----------


## golliat

Non shadowmoon ce n'est pas ca. :;): 




> 5 goldorak* ??


non dommage  ::):  

*INDICE pour le dernier :

un robot dans un autre mangas qui est super connu, c'est dans la dernire saga du mangas .* 

*quelqu'uun va t-il arriver execo avec shadowmoon????*

bien jou johweb  ::mrgreen:: 

1 quinoctium -> trouv par shadowmoon et caro (tjs satisfaire les filles ) 
2 Herge -> trouv par johweb
3 word -> trouv par shadowmoon
4 asgard -> trouv par Drizzt [Drone38]
5 RobotRadar -> pensez  un manga trs connu
6 ancien > trouv par  johweb
7 tribord -> trouv par sylvain.cool

----------


## shadowmoon

je suppose que ma proposition pour 5 n'est pas bonne non plus non ?

[edit] johweb aussi en a 2, donc pour l'instant c'est lui le gagnant [/edit]

----------


## golliat

oups j'avais pas vu qu'il en avait deux, ouai vous tes execo.

Non ta rponse n'tait pas bonne ::aie::

----------


## ghost emperor

5 Giru ?

----------


## johweb

Au cas o, je laisse quand mme ma place  Shadowmoon car je ne vais pas pouvoir vous faire de nouvelle liste : vais devoir m'absenter... ^^

----------


## shadowmoon

> Au cas o, je laisse quand mme ma place  Shadowmoon car je ne vais pas pouvoir vous faire de nouvelle liste : vais devoir m'absenter... ^^


Dans ce cas, je vais commencer  rflchir  une liste

----------


## ghost emperor

5 Gundam00 ??

----------


## golliat

Non ce n'est tjs pas ca pour le 5, cest pas giru mais cest pas si loin que ca  ::): 

Pensez au radar  ::):

----------


## golliat

Personne n'a trouv? aucun amateur de dbgt?  ::bug::

----------


## golliat

scorpi0 pas encore membre de la taverne nous propose

RobotRadare --> shenron666 

Ce n'est pas la bonne rponse.

Un pti effort, cest dans dragon ball gt, et il fait des bruits bizarre...

La personne est modo !

----------


## ghost emperor

RobotRadare --> Gill ?

----------


## golliat

Non mais ca commence par la meme lettre.

Je suis sidr que personne ne connaisse....

----------


## Ayana

RobotRadare --> ghost ??

 ::roll::

----------


## Aitone

Ayana ici ?  ::D: 

 ::hola::   ::hola:: 

:awe: :awe:

----------


## Ayana

o a ?  ::roll::  ::oops::

----------


## Scorpi0

> Non mais ca commence par la meme lettre.
> 
> Je suis sidr que personne ne connaisse....


En mme temps, tout fan de DB boycotte DBGT...

----------

